# Bear Jr's Backyard Project



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2014)

*Bear Jr's Backyard Project*

I mentioned a few times over the last few months about this project, and I finally got all the pictures together.

Bear Jr was getting sick & tired of trimming weeds from the bank along the pond & under the Deck.
He designed this all himself, and he helped with all the steps. All of the guys who worked on this were Buddies of his, and guys he gets to do their thing on the Tower Sites that he builds. The Back Hoe guy is his best friend. The Boulders used range from 3,000 pounds to 14,000 pounds.

After Winter breaks, he will be building a Pavilion on the patio, in front of the Fireplace.
He will also be getting rid of most of the Lily Pads!!
He's also thinking about an outdoor kitchen.

This should be a Great Picnicking place!!!

Thanks For Looking, Guys!!!

Bear



Before----Nothing but weeds:








Digging pond edge & laying Boulders:







Big boulders need big equipment:







Pond wall completed----Note 4 steps down from future Pavilion:







Starting to build the Waterfall:







Close-up of beginning the bottom of Waterfall:







Under Deck area is completed:







Mrs Bear inspecting the start of the Fireplace:







Bear Jr on right working on Twin Pumps for Waterfall:







Compacting stone, and building long curved step:







Laying Pavers:







Finishing Paver Edging:







Planting and Mulching:







Patio and Landscaping complete:







Pump House:







View from Fireplace:







Waterfalls Running:







Evening View from Deck:







Pond Wall completed:







Fireplace completed----Pavilion will be over the table and chairs area, in front of the Fireplace:






*6-24-2015:*
*Thought I should add these two pics of the Pavilion Bear Jr just put up in his Back Yard Project.*


Finally got the Pavilion up in Bear Jr’s Back Yard Project:







Here’s a close-up. Pavilion is 16” X 18’. All he needs to do is put stone on the bottom of the posts to match the Fireplace:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 8, 2014)

WOWWWWW...  I wonder if they want to come to Fl. and do some work...  That is truly awesome....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## hagisan (Feb 8, 2014)

Well done!  It's beautiful!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice! I see many years of family and friends gathering in front of the fire.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 8, 2014)

That's just beautiful Bear. I always had dreams of something fancy nice like that, but it just never happened. Glad to see your son was able to do it


----------



## smokeymagoo (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't even know what to say. That is really special.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWWWW... I wonder if they want to come to Fl. and do some work... That is truly awesome....


Thanks Keith!!

He used to go down to the Keys every Winter for fishing, but he hasn't been down there since the oil spill.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sweet!!!


Thanks Case!!

Bear


Hagisan said:


> Well done!  It's beautiful!


Thank You, Bradley!!!

Bear


----------



## gwest77 (Feb 8, 2014)

What a change ! Got that place looking like a million bucks bear. I hope you can cook on that beautiful fire place.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2014)

That is awesome.   

Looks like a lot of work went into building it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Very nice! I see many years of family and friends gathering in front of the fire.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David!!

Be even neater with the Pavilion by the fire.

I can't wait---Another good reason to get rid of this snow & Zero degree weather lately.

Bear


DanMcG said:


> That's just beautiful Bear. I always had dreams of something fancy nice like that, but it just never happened. Glad to see your son was able to do it


Thank Dan!!

He's doing Great !!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW very nice


----------



## jay411 (Feb 8, 2014)

That is amazing...


----------



## moikel (Feb 8, 2014)

Thats lovely workmanship,really classy. It looks a bit oriental influenced in some ways maybe I am comparing it in my head to those Koi ponds . Love those big boy toys for getting jobs moving.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great!  I forget what dirt and grass looks like lately.  I'm thinking of constructing a luge track on my back field at this point.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey Bear

 Both you and your son and the rest of the family are invited to my house-----anytime. I'll feed you.  Downright beautiful work.  Envious.

Gary


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 8, 2014)

Man this is a great project and it looks amazing .
it is difficult to find craftsmanship like that today .
well done to Jr.


----------



## shinny (Feb 8, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. There are no other words, just beautiful. IMHO


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2014)

smokeymagoo said:


> I don't even know what to say. That is really special.


Thank You Magoo!!

Bear


gwest77 said:


> What a change ! Got that place looking like a million bucks bear. I hope you can cook on that beautiful fire place.


Thanks Greg!

I think the fireplace is mainly for cool evenings during the late parties.

His Big Green Egg and his Black egg will be doing most of the cooking.

Bear


c farmer said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Looks like a lot of work went into building it.


Thanks Farmer!!!

Yup, took all Summer & Fall, due partly to all the rain we had last year.

The Pavilion will be a Great finisher to it all.

Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 9, 2014)

That loud bang you just heard was my mind being blown ......holy mackerel ! That Is just amazing. What a gorgeous spot that is turned into. Wow.


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2014)

That look really great, I know you are proud, everyone did a great job, many years of enjoyment.

Gary     (The other East Texas)


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 9, 2014)

Now this is PRECISELY the kind of thing which amazes me!

Please tell your son, that he is blessed!

Not only did her receive some God given talent here, but he then mastered the lesson, and put it into him delivering something just spectacular!

That's really beautiful! BEYOND - BEYOND!

And all of it just begs for new and wonderful times, involving FOOD!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2014)

RdKnB said:


> WOW very nice


Thank You Much!!

Bear


Jay411 said:


> That is amazing...


Thanks Jay!!!

Bear


Moikel said:


> Thats lovely workmanship,really classy. It looks a bit oriental influenced in some ways maybe I am comparing it in my head to those Koi ponds . Love those big boy toys for getting jobs moving.


Thank You!

Yeah, having his own Tower Business made it easy for him to have Buddies in just about every construction field.

Bear


tjs231 said:


> Looks great! I forget what dirt and grass looks like lately. I'm thinking of constructing a luge track on my back field at this point.


Thanks Neighbor!!

I know exactly what you mean by the Luge track!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Both you and your son and the rest of the family are invited to my house-----anytime. I'll feed you.  Downright beautiful work.  Envious.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear


africanmeat said:


> Man this is a great project and it looks amazing .
> it is difficult to find craftsmanship like that today .
> well done to Jr.


Thanks Ahron!!

He's a good kid!! (LOL---42 year old kid!)

Bear


Shinny said:


> Absolutely beautiful. There are no other words, just beautiful. IMHO


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> That loud bang you just heard was my mind being blown ......holy mackerel ! That Is just amazing. What a gorgeous spot that is turned into. Wow.


Thank You Sir!!!

Should be some fun picnics ahead.

The Pavilion will make it even better.

That's if it ever stops snowing!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2014)

gary s said:


> That look really great, I know you are proud, everyone did a great job, many years of enjoyment.
> 
> Gary     (The other East Texas)


Thanks Gary!!

We are proud of him for a lot of things.

Bear  (From near the NE East Texas)


Leah Elisheva said:


> Now this is PRECISELY the kind of thing which amazes me!
> 
> Please tell your son, that he is blessed!
> 
> ...


Thank You Very Much, Leah !!!

He's a good kid too.  (LOL---42 year old Kid)

Bear


----------



## ibbones (Feb 10, 2014)

Another WOW here also.  Really looks good. I like the way the pump house has the pitched roof, makes it look like a dog house.  Fantastic!!!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 10, 2014)

Dam... the stuff your Son is doing is stuff I can only dream of !

Simply freakn'fantastic.

Bear next time you see your son, please, SHAKE HIS HAND FOR ME!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2014)

ibbones said:


> Another WOW here also.  Really looks good. I like the way the pump house has the pitched roof, makes it look like a dog house.  Fantastic!!!


Thank You Bones!!!

LOL---When he was doing that little pump house roof, I heard him in my basement. He used a small amount of my Woodguard with the stain for my Log House already mixed in. Looks pretty good.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful job!...JJ


----------



## redwood carlos (Feb 10, 2014)

Amazing! I could not have even dreamed that up, let alone make it happen.


----------



## drakin (Feb 10, 2014)

WOW...looks like something from DIY...backyard crashers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Dam... the stuff your Son is doing is stuff I can only dream of !
> 
> Simply freakn'fantastic.
> 
> Bear next time you see your son, please, SHAKE HIS HAND FOR ME!


Thanks SQWIB !!!

Will Do.

Bear


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Beautiful job!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2014)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Amazing! I could not have even dreamed that up, let alone make it happen.


Thank You Carlos!!

Bear


----------



## thatcho (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice! That should keep them weeds down


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2014)

Drakin said:


> WOW...looks like something from DIY...backyard crashers!


Thank You Drakin!!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2014)

That looks great very nice job, lots of fish stories around that f/p I am sure

That would look great in my yard. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Great Job!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2014)

Thatcho said:


> Very nice! That should keep them weeds down


Thank You Thatcho!!!

I hope so!! I used to cut the weeds on the bank with my 6' hedge trimmer, because he was too busy, but I never went under the deck----Snake City!!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Feb 13, 2014)

Bear-Jr has some amazing talent. I am in AWE of his skills!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2014)

driedstick said:


> That looks great very nice job, lots of fish stories around that f/p I am sure
> 
> That would look great in my yard.
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

Yup, Fish stories & Hunting stories!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2014)

Dutch said:


> Bear-Jr has some amazing talent. I am in AWE of his skills!


Thanks Dutch!!

Must take after the Mrs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## ak1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice little weekend project
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Holy Cow that's some nice work!!!!


----------



## woodsplitter (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks excellent everyone involved did an amazing job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2014)

AK1 said:


> Nice little weekend project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks AK !!!

Bear


Woodsplitter said:


> Looks excellent everyone involved did an amazing job!


Thank You!!

They all seemed to be having fun too.

I know my Son cranked up his Big Green Egg a few times too!!!

Bear


----------



## django (Feb 14, 2014)

Puts my little 10x12 paver pad for the smoker to shame !
Outstanding  !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 15, 2014)

DJANGO said:


> Puts my little 10x12 paver pad for the smoker to shame !
> Outstanding !


Thanks!!

I don't have anything like this either. I use my small front porch for smoking---Only place with a roof over it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2015)

*Time For An Update!!*


Thought I should add these two pics of the Pavilion Bear Jr just put up in his Back Yard Project.

I’ll add them to Post #1 at the start of this thread too.

Bear

Finally got the Pavilion up in Bear Jr’s Back Yard Project:

Go to the bottom of the beginning of the thread Post #1 to see the Pavillion Pics.

Pavilion is 16” X 18’. All he needs to do is put stone on the bottom of the posts to match the Fireplace:


----------



## gary s (Jun 24, 2015)

Man That Looks Great  He sure did it up right   

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like a great place to hang out on a hot or cold day!


----------



## mummel (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm blown away.  Well done.


----------



## letthemeatrest (Jun 24, 2015)

wow that's amazing!

i've done small yardwork/landscaping work around the house and i cant even begin to fathom how much effort this takes. this is quite impressive -- totally transforms the look and feel. time to throw a party


----------



## hambone1950 (Jun 24, 2015)

Well that's all that was missing. That is just splendiferous .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like a great place to hang out on a hot or cold day!


Thanks Case!!

I already got my seat picked out in the shade under that Pavilion!!

Bear


gary s said:


> Man That Looks Great  He sure did it up right
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

He worked hard on that whole project, but had lots of help too.

The Waterfall is my favorite part !!

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow! Jr. doesn't do anything half assed. That looks fantastic.

His Mom & Dad did a good job with the little bear cub!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice Bear !  That's one heck of a pad Jr has...


----------



## flyboys (Jun 25, 2015)

Talk about a backyard oasis.  Wow.  Just wow.  Incredible job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

mummel said:


> I'm blown away.  Well done.


Thanks Mummel!!

Bear


LetTheMeatRest said:


> wow that's amazing!
> 
> i've done small yardwork/landscaping work around the house and i cant even begin to fathom how much effort this takes. this is quite impressive -- totally transforms the look and feel. time to throw a party


Thank You Sir!!

I could never have done anything like that either, but I never had the $$ either.

However I got my seat in the shade under that Pavilion picked out.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

Hambone1950 said:


> Well that's all that was missing. That is just splendiferous .


Thank You!!

It's all pretty neat, but he still wants the stone around the bottoms of the posts, to match that Fireplace.

Bear


AK1 said:


> Wow! Jr. doesn't do anything half assed. That looks fantastic.
> 
> His Mom & Dad did a good job with the little bear cub!


Thanks AK !!

We are proud of him---Great Son!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice work!!!

So, is this the new location for the PA Smoker's Gathering!!?? Lol j/k 

Hopefully you have more sunny days to enjoy it. This summer has been a wash so far.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice Bear ! That's one heck of a pad Jr has...


Thanks Justin!!

Yeah--It is Pretty Neat !

Bear


Flyboys said:


> Talk about a backyard oasis. Wow. Just wow. Incredible job!


Thank You Neighbor!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2015)

Xray said:


> Very nice work!!!
> 
> So, is this the new location for the PA Smoker's Gathering!!?? Lol j/k
> 
> Hopefully you have more sunny days to enjoy it. This summer has been a wash so far.


Thanks Xray!!!

LOL---Yup, every now and then we have a Beautiful Day, and I almost go into Shock.

Pretty nice today---So Far.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jun 26, 2015)

That's amazing Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> That's amazing Bear.


Thank You Much!!

He's a Hard Working Kid!!----LOL-----43 year old Kid that is.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## b-one (Jun 26, 2015)

That's a home improvement!! Simply awesome!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 26, 2015)

When they are all done they can come and work on my back yard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is an awesome looking back yard!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2015)

b-one said:


> That's a home improvement!! Simply awesome!!!


Thank You!!

Bear


JIRodriguez said:


> When they are all done they can come and work on my back yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny!!

I like sitting down there, listening to the Waterfall.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 17, 2016)

That is a dream backyard!!!! I wanted to do a pond with a dock, but wife wanted the green grass! Thank you for sharing! Tell your son I'm jealous!


----------



## remsr (Jun 17, 2016)

That is seriously fantastic! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> That is a dream backyard!!!! I wanted to do a pond with a dock, but wife wanted the green grass! Thank you for sharing! Tell your son I'm jealous!


Thank You!!

I'll tell him---He's pretty proud of it, as am I.

Bear


REMSR said:


> That is seriously fantastic! Absolutely beautiful.


Thank You Too!!

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 18, 2016)

Bear, 
Could I ask you to post those pictures of your son's back yard again. I wanted to show my wife but can't find the link.
Thanks, 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Bear,
> Could I ask you to post those pictures of your son's back yard again. I wanted to show my wife but can't find the link.
> Thanks,
> Randy,


This is the Thread with the Pics, Randy.

Just go to the beginning of this thread. (Page #1)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi All,
I had some requests to see more of Bear Jr's Back Yard, so I figured I would Bump up the original Back Yard Project, from Start to Finish.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bear-jrs-backyard-project.157397/

Bear


----------



## poobah18 (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazing,  I am trying to do a simple re seed of grass after getting rid of a bunch of smaller trees and our pool and this is inspiring.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 16, 2018)

Your son is very talented Bear! Also still Jealous!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

poobah18 said:


> Amazing,  I am trying to do a simple re seed of grass after getting rid of a bunch of smaller trees and our pool and this is inspiring.




Thank You!!
He did a lot of the work, but the guys with the equipment are Buddies of his.
He subs a lot of work to them on the Cell Tower sites he builds.
So they're always ready to give him a hand.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Your son is very talented Bear! Also still Jealous!




Thank You Much, Tom!!

Bear


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 16, 2018)

Wow!!!! That inspiring!!!!! Amazing work. Lots of time and effort there... Very envious....  Just saying..


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

That's gorgeous Bear. I could see myself relaxing and forgetting about all the woe's of the outside world there. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Wow!!!! That inspiring!!!!! Amazing work. Lots of time and effort there... Very envious....  Just saying..




Thank You Charlie!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> That's gorgeous Bear. I could see myself relaxing and forgetting about all the woe's of the outside world there.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2018)

@MeatSkull 

Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2021)

forktender
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

